# Anyone else strike out this weekend?



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

I did not have a good feeling with the current moon phase and the altimetry report from Hilton's but had to give it a try anyway. We were only able to make a day trip and the Nipple was about our only option because of time and the boats' speed. Soon after arriving at the Nipple we found a decent rip and began trolling it with a seven line spread consisting of ballyhoo, Ilanders, birds, spreader bar and one bait deep on a planer. About an hour after we put the spread out the starboard long rigger pops with the drag screaming then everything came to an abrupt end. Reeled in the line to find that the new wind on leader I had just bought and put on had pulled out of the nylon sleeve it was made on causing us to loose whatever it was that ate the bait. Trolled the rest of the day with nothing. We saw birds working bait, tons of flying fish, porpoises working, one nice wahoo sky rocket and some small tuna busting but just could not make it happen.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Had a couple mystery bites between yesterday and today. Hooked up on a 400-450lb blue 3 different times and lost it all 3 times. Caught 2 black fin and a 102lb wahoo.

No swordfish last night

I might post an actual report later


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Had a couple mystery bites between yesterday and today. Hooked up on a 400-450lb blue 3 different times and lost it all 3 times. Caught 2 black fin and a 102lb wahoo.
> 
> No swordfish last night
> 
> I might post an actual report later


please do.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

We boxed three wahoo east of the nipple lost two more that pulled hooks and one cuda


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Had a couple mystery bites between yesterday and today. Hooked up on a 400-450lb blue 3 different times and lost it all 3 times. Caught 2 black fin and a 102lb wahoo.
> 
> No swordfish last night
> 
> I might post an actual report later


Dang Chris 102# hooter. Thats gotta be up there around personal best for you ha. Pics bro?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, that would be PB for me on wahoo. I've been hoping to break the century mark for a while now and finally did it!

I'll post a report and pics in a little while


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Please share! 102#....Dammit man!


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Nope went 2/2 on swords.. lost two large wahoo at the spur, and caught and released more large schoolie dolphin than we could count. But no other billfish besides the swordies


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Team A, what night were you out?


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Team A, what night were you out?


Chris,
We were out at the spur all day saturday and most of sunday morning and got the two swords saturday night.


----------



## BlueHeron35 (May 8, 2008)

3/5 on swords Saturday night. Lost small billfish at the spur Sunday morning and caught one dolphin. Slow during the day, but lots of action at night.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Y'all mopped them up on Saturday! I fished Sunday night along with about 8 other boats at the spur. I chatted with 4 of the other boats that night and only one got a barely legal sword.

As the saying goes: _"Should've been here yesterday"_


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

It was a busy night out there for sure, even with the full moon. We caught two swords and had two mystery bites but cant confirm if they were swords so just gonna say 2 for 2 not 2 for 4. Tons of bait around the underwater lights. 

The highlight of the night and the trip was seeing a tiny sailfish about 3 inches long around the underwater light with his little sail raised and all lit up eating tiny critters around the light! It could be another billfish species as well since I believe most have them have a single large dorsal fin when they are small which later develops into various shapes depending on the species... but about 80% sure it was a little sail. Very cool!


----------

